# Peanut butter?



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to buy Duke a few Kong toys and stuff them with a few different things to keep him occupied during the day. I have read a lot of people stuff their kong toys with peanut butter (and sometimes freeze them, to keep the dog occupied even longer). Is peanut butter ok for dogs? Or is there something else you would recommend to use as a stuffing treat? I will most likely freeze the toys when stuffed, to make it last longer.

Any suggestions are appreciated :nod:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

i'll just throw up some ideas for you 

peanut butter w/mashed bananas and canned mackerel mixed together and frozen.
peanut butter w/chopped raw meat mixed in and frozen
peanut butter w/mixed fruit mashed and mixed in and frozen (only fruit because it's nice and sweet)

pretty much anything you can imagine that your dog likes you can use peanutbutter as a binder to hold everything in place, and freeze it :becky:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I was thinking minced meat, but canned fish would be great too because I dont currently feed him any fish! thanks david, great ideas there!! Duke will be super stoked  I was even reading ways to make "timers" so your dog gets different toys "released" during the day (one was freezing the ends of string/rope in a cup of water, and then hanging it up high, using the mid section of the rope to secure the toy to - when the ice melts, the toy drops and Duke has a new toy half way through the day :biggrin


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I was thinking minced meat, but canned fish would be great too because I dont currently feed him any fish! thanks david, great ideas there!! Duke will be super stoked  I was even reading ways to make "timers" so your dog gets different toys "released" during the day (one was freezing the ends of string/rope in a cup of water, and then hanging it up high, using the mid section of the rope to secure the toy to - when the ice melts, the toy drops and Duke has a new toy half way through the day :biggrin


That's a really cool idea!! :becky: you'll have to let us know how that works out! it's a great idea that he'd get something brand new half through the day!


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah another thought is freezing the treats in the toy (so that they dont leak out during the next stage), then freezing the toy in an ice cream container full of water. Duke LOVES ice, so if I put a whole block of ice out on the patio for him, he'd be stoked. It'd take a couple hours (depending on how hot it is, and how much attention he gives it) to defrost, and when it does he'd get the toy out of the middle of it, full of frozen treats :biggrin: hours of fun! haha

Only problem is I've bought the kong's internationally from ebay (can get 3 different large kong toys for the price of one from here), so I'll have to wait a few weeks for them to get here lol might have to make other things to keep him occupied until then (might freeze some sardines in a big block of ice or something)


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

Tobi already gave you some good ideas for stuffed Kongs. 

I've got to say, Zoey freaking LOVES PB!! Lol! I haven't given her any since our transition to raw started (except for a teeny blob with her heartworm pill in it), but now that she's stable and continuing the transition well, I just might start stuffing hers with PB again! For now I've been shoving a frozen cube of chicken broth into it. You could easily fit 2 cubes in a regular-sized Kong (Zoey's is still the puppy size), or just plug the small end and fill it with some broth and freeze the whole thing! Zoey practically RUNS into her crate when I leave for work in the morning to get her chicken-broth-cube-stuff Kong!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

When using Peanut Butter, make sure it is the all natural kind. I use Adams...


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

My dogs get a frozen kong with either peanut butter or yogurt every morning before I leave for work. I say "Kong time" and they run into their crates and wait. :smile: 

I do switch it up with different things sometimes too but DH gets annoyed when I use smelly stuff because they're not the best at cleaning it up in their crates if they make a mess. I've used tripe, canned fish, etc. They are also fans of mashed up fruits or some carrots shoved in there. 

Possibilities are endless and its a fun way to keep them entertained for a while.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

When I used the kong's I would use a mixture of organ meats blended with butter make a really tasty mix. Its also a great way to get the puppers to eat organ meat if they won't eat it normmaly. 

Its a bit like making pate but without the cooking.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I use peanut butter, ground meats, sardines, and/or jerky-type treats in Kongs . I mainly use them for the fosters but sometimes we give them to the Cockers for fun on a rainy day.


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

Cream Cheese!!! You can use anything that has that sticky consistency. I've used PB, cream cheese, bacon grease, skimmed chicken/beef fat.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried Jake with peanut butter in his kong, but he hated it lol! I now just put in minced meats, chicken wings stuffed in really tightly, that soft cheese in a tube (can't remember the name) which has ham in it... Jake loves it! I tried yoghurt, and froze it but he didn't like it frozen so waited until it melted and made a mess EVERYWHERE


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I tried Jake with peanut butter in his kong, but he hated it lol! I now just put in minced meats, chicken wings stuffed in really tightly, that soft cheese in a tube (can't remember the name) which has ham in it... Jake loves it! I tried yoghurt, and froze it but he didn't like it frozen so waited until it melted and made a mess EVERYWHERE


Cheese Whiz? Yoghurt is not think enough or sticky enough alone


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

eternalstudent said:


> When I used the kong's I would use a mixture of organ meats blended with butter make a really tasty mix. Its also a great way to get the puppers to eat organ meat if they won't eat it normmaly.
> 
> Its a bit like making pate but without the cooking.


I was thinking of using the kong as Duke's way to get his organ meats (though he would probably eat it if I put it in his bowl). Our local butcher makes a "pet mince" that they sell really cheap, he assured me it is just minced organs (no bone, no other weird bits and pieces), it's a lot cheaper than actually buying liver and kidney. So I might buy the mince and stuff it in the kongs each day for him, that way he isnt getting treats all day as well as his meals.

Oh so many great ideas! I bought 3 different kong toys, so I might do minced organs in one, some kind of fishy mix in another, and then the small one can be peanut butter etc as a tasty treat


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

My furkids love peanut butter in their Kongs!
After they finish it, I use a baby bottle brush to clean it out.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I mainly use canned food and then freeze it. Stuff the whole thing with canned food with maybe some treats stuffed in there too. Or frozen yogurt. Jackson never liked PB and I think it may be too rich for some dogs, too, depending.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

hmbutler said:


> I was thinking of using the kong as Duke's way to get his organ meats (though he would probably eat it if I put it in his bowl). Our local butcher makes a "pet mince" that they sell really cheap, he assured me it is just minced organs (no bone, no other weird bits and pieces), it's a lot cheaper than actually buying liver and kidney. So I might buy the mince and stuff it in the kongs each day for him, that way he isnt getting treats all day as well as his meals.
> 
> Oh so many great ideas! I bought 3 different kong toys, so I might do minced organs in one, some kind of *fishy mix* in another, and then the small one can be peanut butter etc as a tasty treat


My butcher does the same with the organ grind which I buy to supplement when I only have chicken in the freezer. I have got to the point where I can tell weather its mainly pork or beef they have used. My pup hates eating kidney (personally I think it smells of pee so god knows what she thinks of it). Mixed up with either butter or in the grind and she will gulp it down .

You are definitely braver than me doing a fish mix in a kong, I know what happened when we first used shop bought pate, and peanut butter. there was slavers and drool mixed with watery filling all over the place LOL.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

maplewood said:


> Cheese Whiz? Yoghurt is not think enough or sticky enough alone


Yeah, I think was something like that (I'm in the UK and haven't heard of cheese whiz :biggrin: lol). I thought the yoghurt would be ok frozen, and it did freeze ok but it's just him not being keen on frozen things  It's the same with things like chicken wings, if he gets them frozen he will sit them somewhere, wait until they defrost and then tuck in lol... I give up with frozen things.


----------



## losul (Oct 13, 2012)

Rather than starting a new thread, I revived this old one. 

I would be very hesitant to ever use P.B. as treats, and absolutely not on a regular basis, or as part of any regular diet. The same with peanuts.

By now most are savvy to the hazards of aflatoxins, especially after all the recalls, and disastrous and/or deadly experiences with so many pets. Aflatoxins are toxic to ALL animals and are among the most carcinogenic substances ever known. It will also cause liver disease and total liverfailure in higher doses and/or sustained ingestion in any animal. Most humans have a higher tolerance to it than most other animal such as dogs, but for those that don't it can have deadly consequences with very miniscule amounts. You have heard I'm sure about people with extreme, sometimes deadly allergic reactions to anything with peanuts in them. In many or even most cases it is not a reaction to the peanuts themselves, but to the aflatoxins in/on them. Aflatoxins are a byproduct of cerrtain molds/fungi. Peanuts are suceptible to these molds not only in the ground, but also after they are stored. Other things particularly susceptible are corn, wheat, rice, other grains, cottonseed, sunflower seed, etc.

Virtually all peanut butter has detectable amounts of aflatoxin. Most are below the FDA limits of 20 parts per billion in food sold for all human consumtion. Unsure of the amount they allow in pet feed grains, but higher concentrations as much 300 ppb are allowed in various animal feeds. Aflatoxins are sometimes also found in the milk, eggs, and meat of animals fed the contaminated grains.

O.K so some would say, just buy your P.B. in a health food store, and avoid those nasty aflatoxins, sugars, and HYDROGENATED rapeseed, cottonseed, and soybean soils. You can avoid the sugars and hydrogenated oils by doing so (at the expense of the oils separating and having to mix all the time), but I have read tests where the national brands contain lower amounts of aflatoxin and the fresh ground peanut butter sold from health food stores, the highest, sometimes even over the FDA limits.

Bottom line, I absolutely avoid all P.B. for dogs.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

When I remember to use our kong I stuff it with dogroll, small pieces of cheese, dog treats and smear the end with coconut oil which is always solid (we don't get high temps here really) and sometimes freeze if I'm organised.


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

I give mine kongs with frozen, nonfat plain yogurt and I put treats in the middle for a little surprise.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I used to use frozen peanut butter, until I gave my dog a Kong one day and went to work only to find I was 4 hours early, well, back home I go and in less than 15 minutes, the Kong was empty and my dog was very uninterested. I use canned dog food to seal the treats in now. Since it's 70% water, it's pretty much the closest to water you can get. He only gets no more than 6oz each time though, but it freezes tighter and takes him over 2 hours to get everything out


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

here is a off topic on topic question (I didn't want to start a new thread because its kinda in line with this one)

my baby (as in human baby) is allergic to peanut butter (like even if you just ate some and you touch her she will break out into a rash on the back of her neck) so my question is

is there any substitute for holding raw meats in a Kong? like anything that isn't tree nuts?


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

Elliehanna said:


> here is a off topic on topic question (I didn't want to start a new thread because its kinda in line with this one)
> 
> my baby (as in human baby) is allergic to peanut butter (like even if you just ate some and you touch her she will break out into a rash on the back of her neck) so my question is
> 
> is there any substitute for holding raw meats in a Kong? like anything that isn't tree nuts?


I just posted right before you, I use canned dog food then freeze it. Works better than peanut butter in my opinion.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't use kibble, even canned (he is allergic to something in kibble, he loses weight with it) was just thinking, does yogurt work well?


----------

